# WOW mit zwei Monitoren?



## LeoManzi (4. Januar 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin aus dem Büro das Arbeiten mit zwei Monitoren gewohnt und während ich früher noch "So ein Quatsch, braucht kein Mensch!" dachte, kann ich mir zumindest im beruflichen inzwischen arbeiten mit "nur" einem Monitor nicht mehr vorstellen.

Nun überlege ich, diesen "Luxus" auch zuhause beim Spielen von WOW einzuführen. Ich stelle es mir schon sehr sinnvoll vor, auf dem einen Monitor zu spielen, und per schnellem Mauswechsel auf den anderen Monitor dort im Internet bei buffed.de zu recherchieren oder schnell in Outlook nach Mails zu gucken, ohne immer die Programme wechseln zu müssen... auch im Raid den Teamspeak auf den anderen Monitor zu packen und schnell zu erkennen, welcher Depp denn wieder "Push to talk" vergessen hat und aufgrund seines ins Mikro Geschnaufe jetzt schnell gemutet werden muss.

Nun meine Frage: Welche Grafikkarte ist da zu empfehlen, wenn ich außer "WOW - tauglich" und "Muss zwei Monitore supporten" keine Anforderungen habe? GeForce 7300 wurde mir als solides Mittelklasemodell empfohlen, kann das jmd bestätigen?
Und überhaupt: Geht das überhaupt so, wie ich mir das vorstelle? Oder bleibt der zweite Monitor schwarz, weil ich WOW im Vollbildmodus spiele? (Den Fenstermodus find ich nämlich bisher noch doof, wäre dann aber eben die Notlösung)

Danke für Eure Anregungen.


----------



## Pfotenhauer (4. Januar 2007)

Hi Leo!

Ich spiele WOW auch mit zwei Monitoren allerdings mit ner ATI x850 pro. Meine Erfahrung ist das es eigentlich mit jeder Grafikkarte (die zwei ausgänge hat (D-Sub oder DVI)) möglich ist zwei monitore zu betreiben. Die meisten GraKa-Treiber unterstützen das schon. Ich hab mir aber noch Ultramon besorgt. Das ist ein kleines programm was die zwei monitore managed. Ich finde das Programm angenehmer als den Treiber da es viel mehr einstellmöglichkeiten hat.
Zu der Handhabung: Also es wird im vollbildmodus keiner der beiden bildschirme dunkel (auf dem einen läuft WoW und auf dem anderen hab ich meistens Buffed und TS offen).Aber einfach mit der maus mal schnell rüberhuschen und e-mails holen funzt nicht so. man muss immernoch mit ALT-TAB wechseln wenn man was auf dem zweiten machen(verändern)will.

zu der GraKa kann ich leider nicht viel sagen da ich seit jahren ATI (Spielerechner:X850pro, Arbeitsrechner: FireGL V7350) benutze

Gruß Praefix


----------



## Fafi (4. Januar 2007)

Die GeForce 7300 GS reicht für einen Arbeitsrechner. Wenn aber PC-Spiele dazu kommen, dann doch lieber die GeForce 7600 GS. Sie reicht für die Anforderungen völlig aus die du hast und kostet mit ca. 120€ (je nach dem von dem) nicht viel. 
Das alles gilt natürlich nur für diese Preiskategorie. Sollte man seinen Geldbeutel mehr öffnen, gibt es natürlich deutlich bessere Grafikkarten.


----------



## DarkLiopher (8. Januar 2007)

Gibt es neben der Methode 1 Monitor zeiugt WoW und der andere ein anders Bild (buffed.de oder ähnlichem)...

auch ne Möglichkeit Das beide Monitore WoW anzeigen, also ein fortgesetztes Bild?

Ich hab ne 7800 drinne im dualmod und 1x 17 Zoll und einmal 19 Zoll und würde auf beidem im Verbund WoW spielen ...


----------



## Fafi (8. Januar 2007)

Schau mal hier


----------



## DarkLiopher (8. Januar 2007)

ghmm thx naja ich find den neuen nvidia treiber doof, der zeigt mir zwar toll meine beiden Monitore an (bzw erweitert das bild, aber leider kann ich nicht wie früher auf der Geräteeinstellung die Monitore frei skalieren und anordnen..

war früher besser...

und danke hab dann das bei WoW neu einstellen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dissection (8. Januar 2007)

Ein ausführliches Tutorial dazu findest du hier

Klick mich


----------



## Pfotenhauer (9. Januar 2007)

DarkLiopher schrieb:


> ghmm thx naja ich find den neuen nvidia treiber doof, der zeigt mir zwar toll meine beiden Monitore an (bzw erweitert das bild, aber leider kann ich nicht wie früher auf der Geräteeinstellung die Monitore frei skalieren und anordnen..
> 
> war früher besser...
> 
> ...



probier mal UltraMon aus


----------



## DarkLiopher (9. Januar 2007)

Mein UltraMoin meint immer er würde ´keinen 2. Monitor finden.. und daher kann cih über UltraMon nix einstellen... obwohl für beide Monitore sogar Treiber installiert sind vom Anbieter


----------

